# Skull KId III: The New Kid



## craftyandy (Feb 10, 2011)

Has been completed and is available to read here. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5129906/


----------



## mitchau (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh, that's sad... I loved the grungy style. Honestly though the story was a little weak and pointless, but I still enjoyed it for it's other merits and themes.


----------

